# Soucis avec une ancienne restauration iCloud sur mon nouvelle iPhone 11 pro



## electro90s (5 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir A tout j,ais un souci avec Mon nouvelle iPhone 11 Pro  neuf que j, avais déjà sur mon iPhone 10 conserver 

Mon souci et Le suivant je souhaiterais réstauré mon iPhone Avec une Sauvegarde qui date De Mon passage Sous IOS avec UN iPhone 7 PLUS Mon Souci Principal c'est que je n'arrive pas a faire apparaitre le gestionnaire de fichiers d, apple je ne le retrouve uniquement dans les widgets de la page d, accueil de l,iphone je suis persuadé qu'il il ya une solution pour le faire apparaître en raccourci comme n'importe quel application mais je nais pas trouver comment 

Merci d’avance pour vôtre aide 

Bonne après midi cordialement .


----------

